

Apple & AT&T are Pulling a Thelma & Louise - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/08/01/apple-att-are-pulling-a-thelma-and-louise/

======
ErrantX
Geek rage, not really worth the read.

At the end of the day the issue is this: almost all of the "rage" is coming
from developers and tech geeks. the former, for the most part, are still
churning out cool apps and the latter make up a tiny percentage of Apple's
market.

Crucially Apple don't, unlike some companies, have to rely on the bloggers and
tech-lovers any more to keep their products in the public eye. They have a
rock solid brand.

